# Help again



## mysteryscribe (Dec 19, 2006)

Where the devil do you buy a long roll of 46mm film these days?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 19, 2006)

not sure you can? that B&W right? and is that for a 4x4


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes its for the 127 you sent me.  I dont mind the color either I saw some on ebay but he wont sell to me lol.  We both live in the same state he is worried about the boogy tax man.

I also don't have a quality 127 camera yet so I'm going to just look around ebay for a while.  I could almost do with unperf 35mm.  It seems to shoot pretty much complete in the paper.  Probably a 16inch on each side left over.  All in all not bad but heck I cant find that either.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 19, 2006)

The only new stock I know of is Efke R100 (b&w) but I cannot seem to find it in a long roll. The bad think about that film is that the emulsion in very thin. 

Found the 46mm on eBay you mentioned but noticed that its C41 film. How to you plan to process it? I would buy it for you but the double shipping would be a killer. I have a few extra rolls if you want I can send you them.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 19, 2006)

No thanks i'll find some after i determine that the camera works... You can have a one hour lab process the negs then im going to scan them.

Shouldnt be any problem


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 20, 2006)

That&#8217;s true but a lot of 1-hour labs don&#8217;t want to deal with any think out of the normal.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 20, 2006)

You do have to know the people and they are getting scare darn it. That is the one more thing I hate about digital.  It is going to kill the labs that I have used for years. I'm terrified to send out the 127 for fear of losing the spools.

I suppose one of the vintage processors will be doing it with spool return for ten times what it is worth. I wish I could find black and white. Wonder if I could find bulk rool 120 that would be good for both my rollfilm use. I could just cut it down for the 127.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 20, 2006)

I have been giving it some thought and I think I have decided to do this... I will cut a strip off the rear of a 120 roll equal to 10 frames of 127. 

make myself a jig and trim it two 1 3/4 inches to give me a little play at the edges. Tape both ends to the paper that will hold it tight.

Then reroll the 120 to make a short roll for my studio 120 camera. Meanwhile I will continue to look for bulk 46mm on ebay.

Does that sound reasonable to you... and I wonder how man frames that will leave me on the 120 roll.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 20, 2006)

Just check the B&H&#8217;s site they have Kodak 46mm color film. But no B&W.

   As for re-cutting 120 that want the vintage processors do for E6. But not sure how they cut it?  I recall see some sample of homemade cutter that used an old 120-camera body. A razor blade was some how mounded in body so that as the film was feed from one reel to other it was cut. 

   Also I can&#8217;t recall ever seeing 120-bulk film?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 20, 2006)

120 find 120 bulk either.  I have seen those cutters but I think im going to just make a jig and use scissors I dont plan to cut that much.  If I can find 46mm I might just shoot that.  Thanks jeff.


----------

